# dermal fillers



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all ,
I am moving to Cyprus to live next week and am a qualified registered nurse. I also have a qualification to practise as an aesthetic practitioner which, in the UK, enables me to administer dermal fillers. It is legal for a registered nurse to do this in the UK but I cannot find any information on the legislation for this in Cyprus . Can anyone help?
Thanks
Deborah


----------

